# FRB Club > Общение > Юмор >  Коменты

## EweX

http://foto.mail.ru/mail/babo4ka777/272/275.html
блин ржачно smile.gif

----------


## kelvin

Разбили свой автомобиль?
Выкуп битых иномарок за 1 день. Звоните, присылайте фото!
www.bitoe.avto.ru  ·  Москва

походил по улицам.. пофоткал.. отправил.
 - приезжайте, забирайте

----------


## kelvin

- вчера купил кошелек, о_О а в нем деньги!
- попробуй купить дворники.
----
А я лягу-прилягу,
да на правую рельсу,
потому что по левой
льется Ваша моча...
Вы меня не ругайте,
но я к Вам не приеду,
потому что я пропил
все свои три рубля.

----------


## maggiore

что за гон?

----------

